# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews "Reality Check" Vlog

## OpheliaBlue

Very very beta. Testing lighting, sound, camera angle, etc.. Using iPhone now, but I think I'd rather use comp+snowball mic. Anyway, it's a skeleton of the setup of what I'd eventually like. Please, a huge thank you to my son for helping me out. It got cut off at about 6 minutes, but eventually there will be a segment at the end where we reenact a DV member's dream journal entry. Plus I want intro/outro music. And other nouns as well.

Any and all advice appreciated.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Your son is cuuuuuuuute!  ::D: 

I really like the casual tone - you project a fun and approachable persona.

Which audience will the series be primarily intended for: existing members of DV, or attracting people from outside of DV?
If it's the latter, I would suggest focusing on positive topics, so probably not starting with the rules and regulations, namely the "do nots".
This video series could be a great way to attract new members to DV, just like the podcast has, so I would keep that in mind when choosing topics.
Conversation that entertains, inspires, motivates, and/or teaches new skills would be optimal, IMO.

Another thing to think about is if you choose to share something written, such as a thread or DJ, keep in mind that the viewer does not have the text in front of them to follow along with what you're reading, so skimming through and mentioning parts of sentences might be confusing, and less informative than just reading out the sentences in full before making comments.

I really look forward to seeing you re-enacting DJ entries, that sounds like a lot of fun!  ::D: 

Great initiative with this video, I'm excited to see what else you come up with!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I guess both, in terms of the audience. And I just picked a quick and easy topic for me and Chris to whip up last night. Believe it or not I wanted to wait and work on ideas some more but Chris wanted to perform haha!

And yeah we will get to where we can talk without relying on paper and the laptop so much. Thanks for watching!

----------


## gab

OMG! Ophelia that is so much fun to watch! I was cracking up. :teeth :

And yeah, mics for both of you or closer to you, coz Chris is kinda hard to hear. And Chris is great. Keep him!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good idea. I'll try it again with the snowball.

Setting this up are haaard >:/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

What kind of intro/outro music were you imagining?
If you give me an idea of what kind of style and duration you're after, I can have a look on some of the sites I've used for low budget film soundtracks in the past.
There are websites like Freesound that have free musical stings, or some royalty-free websites that only charge a few dollars for unlimited use of professionally composed soundtrack music.

----------


## HeWhoShapes

That was nice, though I find the creepy moose head very creepy 0_0

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dreamer that would be great. I'll be honest though, I was listening to some free music and my problem is I love every single one lol. Maybe something southern and twangy..





> That was nice, though I find the creepy moose head very creepy 0_0



Oh that's just Buck the dear head. Chris put a football in the antlers. We're Texan, so..

----------


## gab

I would say you could post your first creation already. It was fun to watch. And add music and sound and all that as you go, in next episodes and so.

Maybe post some links to the articles youtalking about, so people can read up as you talk about it.

----------


## Hukif

"... she is right..." yep, thats a good intro I say. It killed me in a good way lol

----------


## SinisterDezz

Dezz approves.

----------

